# Parameter Einstellungen im Starter für die Mechanik



## flashgorny (19 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

in meiner Lageregelung gibt es den Bereich Mechanik. Da sind noch ein paar Verständnis Fragen. 
1LU=1_µm_

Lu pro Lastumdrehung =1048576 LU ist das die mögliche Auflösung ?
Lastumdrehung=1 
Motorumdrehung=1
Geber Strichzahl=512 
Freinauflösung=2048  
Lu pro Lastumdrehung (Lagesoll/istwertauflösung)=230000

Habe ich dann für 1Lu eine Genauigkeit von 0,5mm 230000/512=0,5mm??? 

LG flash


----------



## zako (19 Januar 2014)

Also, wenn Dein Motor eine mechanische Umdrehung macht, dann hast Du eine Wegänderung von 230mm, richtig?
Du hast eine µm Auflösung gewählt, somit hast Du 230000 LU (µm) pro Lastumdrehung - Getriebe hast Du ja keines.
Aufgrund Deines Gebers (512 Striche und gewählte Feinauflösung von 2048 (=2^11 (siehe p418 ) pro Strich), wäre eine Auflösung von 1048576 LU möglich (=512 * 2048 ). 
Dein Antrieb rechnet nun mit einer Auflösung von 1µm. Wenn Du es genauer willst, dann könntest Du ja auch gleich mit Inkrementen rechnen (LU pro Lastumdrehung auf 1048576 stellen). Wenn Dir eine Positioniergenauigkeit von 10µm reicht, dann würde ich mit 1LU = 1µm rechnen.


----------



## flashgorny (19 Januar 2014)

Getriebe keins X_Encoder_8 Antriebsgerät S120


----------



## Asphaltbeule (4 April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab auch nochmal eine Frage:

Bei mir sieht es im Moment so aus:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Unser Mechanische Konstruktion hat mir gesagt, das eine Motorumdrehung ein Weg von 0,1335 mm entspricht.
Eine Genauigkeit von 0,1mm würde mir vollkommend reichen.
Wie muß ich das genau einstellen?

Stehe im Moment auf dem Schlauch..


Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## zako (4 April 2014)

Hast Du kein Getreibe?
Hast Du eine Spindel (also welche Spindelsteigung), oder ein Antriebsrad (Umfang) auf einer Schiene, oder ....


----------



## Asphaltbeule (4 April 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mir bei unserer Mechanik noch ein paar Info´s eingeholt.

Also:

1. Servo (Schub):
Der Motor ist über einem Schneckengetriebe 4:1 mit einer Spindel (14x4) verbunden. Laut unserer Mechanik hebt sich bei der Variante die Übersetzung auf. 1 Motorumdrehung gleich 1 mm Schub???

2. Servo (Hub):
Der Motor ist an einem Umlenkgetriebe (2:1) mit einer Spindel (15:1) verbunden. Laut unserer Mechanik ist 1 Motorumdrehung gleich 0,1335 mm

3. Servo (Hub 2)
Der Motor ist an einem Umlenkgetriebe (20:1) mit einer Spindel (15:1) verbunden. Laut unserer Mechanik ist 1 Motorumdrehung gleich 0,25 mm

Da das meine erste Servo Anwendung ist, stehe ich ein wenig auf dem Schlauch.

Gruß

ROLF


----------



## zako (4 April 2014)

... also Spindel 15 : 1 oder 14x4 sagen mir persönlich nichts. Ich kenne nur eine Spindelsteigung.

Ich will mich mal auf Hub2 beziehen. Dort hast Du ein Getriebe 20:1
Also gibst Du folgendes ein:
Motorumdrehungen: 20
Lastumdrehungen: 1
LU pro Lastumdrehung : 0,5 mm - ich würde sogar noch weiter auflösen:  1LU = 0,1 µm - also schreibst Du hier 5000 rein.

Dann kannst Du Deine Positionen in 0,1µm Schritten vorgeben. Wobei eine Spindel mit einer Steigung von 0,5mm habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Asphaltbeule (4 April 2014)

Hallo,

so nochmal das ganze ( ich hatte zu viele verwirrende angaben von der Mechanik bekommen )

1. Servo (Schub):
Der Servomotor sitzt am Getriebe (4:1) und an dem Getriebe sitzt die Spindel, wenn sich der Motor 4 mal dreht, dreht sicht die Spindel 1 mal. Die Spindel hatt eine Steigung von 4mm.

2. Servo (Hub):
Der Servomotor sitzt am Getriebe (2:1), vom Getriebe geht es auf das nächste Eckgetriebe (15:1) und an dem Getriebe sitzt die Spindel, wenn sich der Motor 30 mal dreht, dreht sicht die Spindel 1 mal. Die Spindel hat eine Steigung von 4mm.

3. Servo (Hub 2):
Der Servomotor sitzt am Getriebe (20:1) und an dem Getriebe sitzt die Spindel, wenn sich der Motor 20 mal dreht, dreht sicht die Spindel 1 mal. Die Spindel hatt eine Steigung von 5mm.


Laut der Mechaniker muß sich das ganze wie folgt verhalten:

1. Servo (Schub): Der Servomotor dreht sich 1 mal und der Schub macht einen Weg von 1mm
2. Servo (Hub): Der Servomotor dreht sich 7,5 mal und der Hub macht einen Weg von 1mm
3. Servo (Hub 2): Servomotor dreht sich 4 mal und der Schub macht einen Weg von 1mm

*Wie muß ich das im Starter eingeben ??? 
*
Danke und Gruß


----------



## zako (4 April 2014)

Hallo,

ich würde hier mit einer µm - Auflösung rechnen (1LU = 1µm).

1. Servo
Motorumdrehungen:  4
Lastumdrehungen: 1
LU pro Lastumdrehung : 4000

2. Servo
Motorumdrehungen: 30
Lastumdrehungen:  1
LU pro Lastumdrehung : 4000

3. Servo
Motorumdrehungen: 20
Lastumdrehungen: 1
LU pro Lastumdrehung : 5000 

 Noch ein Hinweis: AUS1- Rampe nicht vergessen - die seht default auf 10s (also auf einen sinnvollen Wert setzen (also z.B. auf eine Verzögerungszeit, welche mit max. Bremsmoment erreicht wird)).

Grüße
  Zako


----------



## Asphaltbeule (6 April 2014)

Hallo Zako,

morgen früh komme ich wieder an die Maschine, dann werden die Werte mal direkt eingehackt.

Besten Dank für den Support 

Gruß

ROLF


----------



## Asphaltbeule (18 Juni 2014)

Hallo Zako,
Die Maschine läuft soweit.

Ich habe nur noch ein kleines Verständnis Problem mit der Geschwindigkeitsberechnung.

Den 3. Servo möchte ich mit einer Variablen Geschwindigkeit fahren lassen. Eingestellt wird der Wert über ein HMI
der Sollwert soll in mm/sek vorgegeben werden. Der Einstellbereich liegt bei 0.1 mm/sek bis 25 mm/sek.
 Parameter p 2643 bekommt zur Zeit einen festen Wert (zur Zeit 125). Wie muß ich den Wert in der SPS skalieren damit es passt?

3. Servo
Motorumdrehungen: 20
Lastumdrehungen: 1
 LU pro Lastumdrehung : 5000 


Zur Kommunikation verwende ich das Telegramm 111 (Standart Baustein)







Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß

ROLF


----------



## zako (18 Juni 2014)

Hallo Rolf,

beim STARTER kannst Du die "Fragezeichenmaus" anklicken bzw. "Shift - F1". Dann auf den Parameter klicken und dann erhälst Du eine ausführliche Beschreibung zu diesen Parameter.
Dort steht, dass die Geschwindigkeit in Einheit [1000 LU/min] vorgegeben wird. Du hast eine Linearachse in µm- Auflösung gewählt (habe ich zumindest empfohlen). Somt entspricht diese Einheit mm/min. D.h. wenn Du mit 0,1mm/s fahren möchtest, muss Du dort die Zahl 6 vorgeben (= 6mm/min).

Grüße
 Zako


----------

